# Latest Project



## Tarpon_tamer (Dec 21, 2006)

Here is the latest project I have been working on. It is a Rainshadow P-843 with Stainless guides with SiC inserts. I did the butt wrap in a matte silver and black NCP. It is what is called a tiger wrap. I really enjoy these wraps, as no 2 are exactly the same.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking rod TT. Whats the line and lure weight?


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Lookin gooood. The tiger wrap is sweet.


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

still cant figure that tiger wrapping out. Thats a great looking rod!!!!!


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice looking rod...I want one!!!!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Brad K. said:


> still cant figure that tiger wrapping out. Thats a great looking rod!!!!!


Brad if you keep having problems with the tiger stuff drop me a line and I will try to help. Just let me know what you have tried so far.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Sweet rod!I likes that wrap.


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

thank you very much Doc.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice rod and Beautiful shop also.


----------



## Tarpon_tamer (Dec 21, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Nice rod and Beautiful shop also.


I hope you are being sarcastic, it looks like a bomb went off in our shop right now. Just recently moved into our new digs and have yet to get it all straightened up. Hopefully soon.

Thanks to all for all the kind words, it is much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

REAL nice, Mike! The P843 is sweet for trout/reds/flounder w/ artys. I like the tiger wrap! Jerry


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tarpon_tamer said:


> I hope you are being sarcastic, it looks like a bomb went off in our shop right now. Just recently moved into our new digs and have yet to get it all straightened up. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Thanks to all for all the kind words, it is much appreciated.
> 
> Mike


I'll trade with ya Mike:cheers: . I really like your set-up. Very nice


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

nice rod.. i like the b&w

wish i could build something like that


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Good work.


----------



## mrz_tarpon_tamer (Dec 22, 2006)

VERY nice wrap! Looks like you have mastered that quite well. Your wrapping is getting phenomenal! MUCH LOVE!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Its a Beauty*

That sure is a BEAUTY love the outcome, reel nice.


----------



## Tarpon_tamer (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Guys,

I have 2 more projects on the table that I am working on. One is another Rainshadow blank a P-903 7'6" rod that I am doing for a good friend of mine. The other is a Loomis IMX blank 6'6" wade fishing rod for a gentleman in Houston. I will post up pics as soon as they are done.

Mike


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Is the Tiger Wrap accomplished by wrapping varigated thread? It seems that would be too simple.

PFD


----------



## Tarpon_tamer (Dec 21, 2006)

patfatdaddy said:


> Is the Tiger Wrap accomplished by wrapping varigated thread? It seems that would be too simple.
> 
> PFD


I am probably not the best person to ask how it is done, as I am not very good at explaining things in writing. Your best bet for an informative how-to is to send Doc Ski (James Labanowski) a PM for a better explanation. Here is a rough idea how it is done. Use 2 contrasting colors for the base wrap, it is done by adding in an extra thread, you will have 2 threads wrapped next to each other. Be sure to not wrap to tightly, loose is better. When you have that done burnish to "disturb the threads". Epoxy over that with a coat or 2 of epoxy, the more coats of epoxy you use on the bottom wrap the more striking the appearance of the wrap will be. After the epoxy has set for 24 hrs or so, you will wrap from the opposite direction with either the same color or another contrasting color you will also need to add in another thread going back the other direction. This will cover up the wrap underneath. When you get to the end cut the thread you added in and let it hang so that it can be taken out. Tie off the remaining thread as you normally would. Get a Hair dryer and heat the wrap to seat the threads. Let it sit for about 20 minutes or so. The thread that you left hanging can now be pulled out leaving a perfect one thread space between the other color that you wrapped on the rod. Once you get the thread pulled out epoxy as you normally would and there is your tiger wrap. I probably just confused the hell out of you. I actually got the tutorial from my Rod-Builders Magazine. You can purchase the Mag from www.rodbuilding.org it will be one of there back issues. I believe they are around 10 bucks with shipping. Hope this helps but like I said it probably just confused you.

Mike


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*wrap*

That almost sound simple,but I bet I can still mess it up.One of these days I'm gonna have to give it a shot though.It looks sweet on that rod.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think you did a great job of describing it. Now that you've described it, I think the taper of the rod and the changing circumference enters into the final look.


----------



## Tarpon_tamer (Dec 21, 2006)

This is what it looks like after the first layer of epoxy, before you put the second layer of thread on.


----------



## Tarpon_tamer (Dec 21, 2006)

Here it is after I have wrapped the second layer. Notice the white thread is loose, this is very important. It makes it hard to pull that thread out if you tie it down.










This photo is taken after I have already used the hair dryer to seat the threads. I have started to pull out the white thread, leaving the red, with a perfect one thread space.










This next photo just shows that while taking the white thread out you should be pulling perfectly in line with the thread you are taking out so you dont disturb the red thread.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

That's pretty cool. I've never really seen anyone do that before.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tarpon Tamer, what were the first two colors that you used and what size thread? Thanks, great job.


----------



## Tarpon_tamer (Dec 21, 2006)

Rodmaster66 said:


> Tarpon Tamer, what were the first two colors that you used and what size thread? Thanks, great job.


The first 2 colors were Black NCP and HT matte silver in size A. Both Gudebrod threads. If you are talking about the original pics on the first page. If you are talking about the othere pics then it was Black NCP and HT Ole Gold also in size A.

Mike


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks, again nice job..


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Beautiful*

I admired everyones tiger wrap that I needed to do my own, Just gorgeous... Couldn't have done it w/o Putters help though. Now only if I new how to upload a photo. Congrats. Just Gorgeous.


----------

